# ISFJ Careers?



## CheekyDelinquent (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey, I'm new the the forums! I came out as an ISFJ when I took the MB test. My percentages weren't the highest (I might be border lined but I don't like the idea of it) and some of the things didn't seem to match with who I am such as being an organized planner. The idea of being a planing however, is something that I really want to do and it sounds like something I would prefer. I think being a planner is a big part of an ISFJ and I was wondering whether it's normal for me to become more organized in the future since I'm only a high school student. And does being a planner build up the kind of job preference for an ISFJ?

And this might be a really weird/stupid question and hopefully not insulting but I'm really curious... how come the career suggestions for ISFJ are really low paid jobs? And do ISFJs tend to get lower-average grades in school?

Sorry that half of this is irrelevant to the forum!


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome Cheeky Delinquent! That's a funny name for a potential ISFJ..

I can see what you're saying about ISFJ jobs being low paying. There isn't always the most glamorous or rewarding jobs suggested to people who are the ISFJ label, but I'd like to encourage you to go for what you'd like to do and going for things that you value in life (whether it's making pamphlets, figuring out how weather works, money, connecting with people, collecting magic cards, etc.). You may be an ISFJ, but the ISFJ label isn't the whole part of who you are as an individual. Don't give complete stock to the job suggestions for an ISFJ. Ultimately, there are parts of yourself that you could be more than the average ISFJ label. You can use what you have in a lot of ways. 

I don't think ISFJs usually get low grades, it's probably the contrary. They probably get the highest grades because they care and they pay attention in the school context more often than not. 

ISFJs may not want to be an executive who gets paid a lot of money but loses time with her family and friends...and maybe happy in a supporting role within a system that's comfortable and they can not only deal with...but can maybe even enjoy. ISFJs are very detail oriented and like to know what they are getting into. They enjoy providing and helping those in need often and hanging out with their close friends in a relaxing environment. 

Well again, welcome and good luck, and I hope you plan, plan, and plan well.


----------

